# gsriii Recording Problems



## gsriii (Apr 6, 2006)

When I record on RS-TX20 it shows on the screen when I go to watch the recording that my HDTV does not support HDCP (Whats this?) it also says to watch TV on the Component video which I do. How do I correct this. The recorded picture is very faint but it does have sound. Please Help...........


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You want one of the help forums, this is for feature suggestions. I suggest the "DVD TiVo Units" Forum


----------

